# Help Needed Please!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,  

We are seeking a 2nd little Bolognese puppy to join our family and be a companion to Candy Kisses and on Sunday we are off to Gloucester to look at (and bring home with us if I have my way) a 12 week old little boy. Angel, our sweet little Bolognese that we lost so tragically when we were touring Italy in November would have been this little boy's Aunty so having connections with Angel makes us want him more than ever and I am sooooooooooo excited I can hardly contain myself. Candy Kisses is such a sweet, placid little girl but she is sooooooooo clingy to me and whenever we leave her she gets quite distressed - so hopefully, fingers crossed, having a playmate beside her will help Candy Kisses to settle more when we have cause to leave her behind at home. 

Anyway, I need your help with a name for this little boy as I am sure I will want to keep him when I see him. Can any of you help us to think of a cute name for a little white, male toy puppy dog? Below is a couple of pictures of a typical Bolognese puppy to inspire you with ideas for names (aren't they soooooo adoreable and one of the 2 puppies being held was Angel when we first went to see her at her breeders - not sure which one is Angel as at that stage the owner hadn't decided which of the 2 girl pups she was keeping for showing and neither of them had names or anything when this photo was taken) I want a name that is cute but cheeky if you know what I mean and some of the names we have considered for the new pup are Chico, Binky or Buddy but to be honest none of these have grabbed me and made me say "OH YES that's definitely the one" yet! I know it might help when we actually see him in the flesh - but any suggestions would be most welcome.

I will look forward to hearing all your suggestions.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Male dog...twinned with Candy Kisses = Sugar, so what about calling him Spice ?

Gorgeous looking little dogs !

G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sue

What jumped to mind was Snowball

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

From my experience the dog's name comes from it's character. My little hooligan(all dogs are hooligans) was christianed Charlie Brown but shortened to Chuck as it stopped him in his tracks. IE. "CHUCK Drop that egg!" Whereby the egg freshly stolen from the coup hit the ground and broke. Or "CHUCK Leave" At which the hindered cockerel suddenly took off 6 feet into an olive tree leaving Chuck sitting bolt upright looking innocent while trying to spit out the loosened tail feathers!
Oh how I miss him. But names are often imposed by the dog's character. Chuck was a proper Charlie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about Fluff cause they look like balls of fluff :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Could he be an Angelo? As he is related to Angel perhaps he could carry the male version as his name?
Just a thought Sue.

Val x


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

We have two little butterfly dogs called Tommy and Timmy and your lovely pair should be candy kisses and sugar lips. Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They are some little smashers aren't they Sue - but you are going to hate me for what sprang into my mind when I read your plea for help! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Since he's a Bolognese why not call him Spaghetti?

Aaaarrrrgggggghhhhh Sorry  :roll: 8O  

I don't think it matters what you call him - he will be just as nice. I would choose something that sounds quite different to Candy though, as you want to be able to control them individually.

Best of luck, and post a photo of him as soon as you can.

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Could he be an Angelo? As he is related to Angel perhaps he could carry the male version as his name?
> Just a thought Sue.
> 
> Val x


Ohhh thats spooky as Sue mentioned that name earlier :wink:

I quite like names like Teddy, as it feels cuddly.

Sue there are 3 pages of Italian male names and their meanings on this link.................what about Zebedee ? :wink:

http://www.20000-names.com/male_italian_names.htm
And another 11 pages on the this link
http://www.babynamescountry.com/origins/italian_boy_baby_names1.html


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW gorgeous doggies, I am sure Candy Kisses will love the new arrival, how about "Valentine" :love7: 
You will know when you see him, what his name should be.

Anne


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Romeo.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sue , lovely news an i will look forward to meeting the little fluffball  
I thought* Gabriel *( isn't he big in the Angel department

We are picking another dog up today but she is a short term foster ,little whippet x if anyone is interested :wink:

Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue what about 
'Cloud'....... because I can imagine Angel romping in the clouds over rainbow bridge.

Mallow..............as in a fluffy white marshmallow to go with Candy.

Milo.............as it sounds italian and he will be travelling many a milo with you in the motorhome.

Casper.............don't know why but I thought of the song from the film Ghost and somehow Casper came into my mind that cute little white ghost.

As someone else said try putting the names Candy with whatever else you are thinking remember you will be calling the two names together quite a lot, just like your kids :wink:

There are also some interesting male romany names as he will be like a gypsy in your MH travelling around............... :lol: 
http://www.20000-names.com/male_gypsy_names_roma_romani_romany.htm

_PALI: Possibly a Romani form of Hungarian Pál, meaning "small." _ and he will be you pal.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Teddy! Love it! All squidgy and cuddly!
Well done Briarose! :lol: 
Val


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking last night of the terrible slur I cast on little "Spaghetti" (  ) and for some reason I can't get "Bobby" out of my mind.

We always have female dogs, but I think if we had a male, it would be Bobby, especially if it was a bouncy little chap!


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. Come on, stop kidding,anyone can see its 'Sooty'


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*A*

Hi Folks,

Just thought I would let you all know that we have had the little fella 3 weeks now and we have named him Buddy. To be honest I wanted to call him Chico but both my daughters said nooooooooooooooooooo way Mum that is really CHEESY! My son quite liked the name though but my husband wasn't too keen Lol :lol:

Anyway, he is sooooooooooo cute but a right little livewire and bounds around everywhere, unlike Candy Kisses who is so placid and laid back in comparison. Luckily they get on well together and Candy has accepted him quite happily but she does get a tad jealous whenever I pick him up and make a fuss of him but Buddy seems to have bonded to my husband and as Candy is mainly all for me - I keep saying we have a 'his' and 'hers' now! 

I just love to watch them both running around playing tug of war together or chasing one another all over the house and it's so comical to watch them! They play fight too and my goodness that little one is a flipping terror and has absolutely no fear whatsoever! Another cute thing they do sometimes is curl up together and go to sleep and because they are both pure white they look like one big ball of fluff ha ha!

As soon as I get time I will post a photograph of our new addition but he has grown like mad since he first arrived and I swear he has doubled in size LOL!

Sue


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sue

Congratulations  

Buddy sounds as if he is going to keep you on your toes , he will probably bring Candy out of her shell a bit 
Look forward to meeting the little whirlwind


Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Chris,

I think you are right about Buddy bringing her out of her shell a little bit as she is certainly a lot less nervous around strangers since this little guy arrived. She is definitely far less apprehensive than when she first came to us in November that's for sure.

By the way this morning little Buddy suddenly decided to respond to the command 'sit' which we have been endlessly trying to tempt him with titbits to do but he just saw it as one huge food game ha ha - anyway Gilbert used some cooked chicken breast pieces and wow this seemed to be the key to success! I was beginning to think he would never cotton on to what we were trying to teach him as did not seem to understand that when his bottom touched the floor it was the way to get his 'reward' but it would seem the secret ingredient for Buddy is ........... chicken! We are so proud of him and he seems proud of himself too. 

Hope you, your husband and all your little doggies are all ok? By the way will you be at showing at the Peterborough show in April? We are going along and are booked on from the Friday in fact our tickets arrived this week. We will be camping in the MHF camping area so if you are there, you will get to meet Buddy.

Take care.

Sue


----------

